# Dell Computers



## Timmytiptoes (Aug 14, 2002)

Hello,

Excuse me if there is another thread that already answers this.
My computer is over 4 years old and I am contemplating a new one.
I was looking at Dell and they have some very reasonably priced notebook computers (I am thinking a notebook VS desktop)

Anyone have any thoughts on Dell computers (also on notebooks VS desktops, if you like!)

Thank you!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

They are usually very good. They use better than average quality parts and the machines are usuall extremely well built.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's a close call these days; I have two Dell systems, a Dimension 8200 and an Inspiron 1150; the first 4 years old, the second 2. No problems.

But Dell has changed a lot in this time; Warranties are not as extensive and customer support seems a bit of a crap-shoot.

Moreover they no longer supply the separately packaged software with systems to the extent they used to.

They really have become more like HP and visa-versa. I think there is little to really distinguish them now.

Unfortunately their notebooks have gotten a particularly bad reputation over the last 2 or 3 years.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I have an L800r, (late 2000) and even though I've upgraded the proc, HDD, and RAM, the original parts are elsewhere still chugging away

One of my friends has an XPS (Gen2?) that they got new last year, and they have seen no problems with that.


----------



## scorpions (Mar 24, 2006)

i dont like Dell at all. I think HP is better, and their customer support is really good.


----------

